# WiFi (not MiFi) installation



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2016)

Lots of people here are fans of the THREE data sims, which give 12GB over 12 Months, but I need more data then that for my requirements  
I have a phone package that offers 16GB a month on BT Mobile.  This uses the EE Network, but I have found coverage a bit too patchy on mobile networks and want to cover more bases for connectivity, so decided to install a Mobile WiFi setup to allow me to use local Free hotspots, BT Fon networks and other accessible systems such as McD's, Starbucks, O2, etc without having to go into the premises or park up outside someones house 

The problem is that the amount of accessible wi-fi networks picked up by your average iPad network card is pretty small I find.
This is what I see on my Driveway ....


image_8 by David, on Flickr
So two networks apart from my own, and no public or accessible ones, such as BT Fon (I don't even see my own FON network outside  )

Bought and setup an WiFi Booster (the Ubiquiti NanoStation) which can receive signals from a significant distance and boost them to it's own network, plus a WiFi Router.
This is the Booster, fitted in a temporary test location strapped to the headrest:


image_2 by David, on Flickr
And the WiFi router is another Ubiquiti product which clips neatly to the booster power unit so needs no seperate supply


image_6 by David, on Flickr
Opted for the LR (Long Range) Router rather then the standard 'internal' version as I want to be able to use the wifi outside the camper as well (at Festivals in my Marquee for example), so for the extra £12 or so, thought it worth the extra :dance:

Difference between iPad network card and Booster as far as visible networks go?
The first picture showed what the iPad found. The next picture shows what the NanoStation found when strapped to the headrest ...


image_5 by David, on Flickr
This unit also finds mobile hotspots as well as ordinary broadband, so it does mean if I enable my hotspot on the phone, I don't need to change the network the iPad is connected to to use it, just select it from the browser window that talks to the Booster 


This is a directional radio aerial, so pointing in different directions will change signal strength and find additional/different networks. Also mounting externally will improve performance.

I rigged up a temporary mast support from a cut section of Awning Pole and tywrapped to my roof baset:


image_1 by David, on Flickr

Then tywrapped the unit to another Awning Pole which can drop into the support

For getting a potentially better range, more sections of the Poles can be fitted inbetween as well (the benefit of using these poles as a mast)


image_3 by David, on Flickr

Looking forward to use free WiFi out and about and save my Mobile Data for when no other option 


UPDATE:

Moved the setup into my VW LT Camper and fitted a new mast support on the rear door


Aerial Mast - LT by David, on Flickr

This is what the Radio looks like mounted on the mast


Mounted on Mast - LT by David, on Flickr

Using same awning pole system as on the T5. The last picture shows the default height when using the mast and it clears the roof so can be used in any orientation, but I can again add sections to increase the height if need be.
I also need to replace the cable with a new black CAT5 Cable so it is not quite as obvious.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey Well done you ! .
Sounds & looks BRILLIANT.., Too technical and way over my head, but have to say I will be looking fwd to your updates on how it performs.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 6, 2016)

Is the booster the N2?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Is the booster the N2?



It is indeed . The Loco M2 to be exact.

I think this is the same unit that Motorhomewifi sell as the iBoost when I looked at their website again (going on appearance, as no details specified for the iBoost)


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 6, 2016)

M2 not N2    :wave:


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> M2 not N2    :wave:


Just checking you're awake  


:wacko:


----------



## iampatman (Sep 6, 2016)

The same kind of set up as offered by Motorhome WiFi but possibly a bit less expensive?
I have their WiFi booster system which finds lots of networks but most, obviously, require a password. Depending where we are in Europe we can sometimes obtain the password - Greece is good, Spain not too bad, Germany is usually problematic. But I've recently bought a Fonera box and connected it to a freind's router so that will give me access to the Fon network in Europe as well as the UK. These systems are also good for connecting multiple devices as you've mentioned.

Pat


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2016)

iampatman said:


> The same kind of set up as offered by Motorhome WiFi but possibly a bit less expensive?
> I have their WiFi booster system which finds lots of networks but most, obviously, require a password. Depending where we are in Europe we can sometimes obtain the password - Greece is good, Spain not too bad, Germany is usually problematic. But I've recently bought a Fonera box and connected it to a freind's router so that will give me access to the Fon network in Europe as well as the UK. These systems are also good for connecting multiple devices as you've mentioned.
> 
> Pat



I think it is basically, Pat 
I remember looking at the MotorhomeWifi solution a while back and discounting it due to the price.
I got the setup I posted about for under £100 all together including the Long Range Wifi Router and a set of awning rails from Go Outdoors to use as a mast. I already had various CAT5 ethernet cables I could reuse.
I didn't actually realise the aeriel booster was the same until I decided to have a look at their site again this morning 

While it is not _really_ hard to setup, I would say you would need to be fairly familiar with computers to configure as it is not really designed as a "home user" product. Maybe the MHWiFi system is preconfigured and the higher price is worth it in that respect?


----------



## iampatman (Sep 6, 2016)

wildebus said:


> I think it is basically, Pat
> I remember looking at the MotorhomeWifi solution a while back and discounting it due to the price.
> I got the setup I posted about for under £100 all together including the Long Range Wifi Router and a set of awning rails from Go Outdoors to use as a mast. I already had various CAT5 ethernet cables I could reuse.
> I didn't actually realise the aeriel booster was the same until I decided to have a look at their site again this morning
> ...



The MHWiFi system is, pretty much, plug and play. Whether that is worth paying another hundred quid for is debatable. But you get good back up from them and it's easy to use straight out of the box. Whichever system folk use I reckon it's the way to go to replace or supplement 3G/4G SIM cards. We've had ours now for less than three years and I reckon it's paid for itself. Depends how often you need/want internet access.

Pat


----------



## barryd (Sep 6, 2016)

Good job. I use a lot of the Ubiquiti stuff commercially for broadcasting wifi in large buildings, houses, stately homes etc.  its excellent.  Ive just inherited a motorhome wifi iboost system and it was indeed a piece of cake to set up.  So I guess it comes down to how technical you are.  The iBoost system has been very well received though throughout the motorhome fraternity.  Looks a cracking alternative though. 

the Awning poles is a good idea.  I am going to do something similar with a telescopic golf ball retriever.    No I am really.  I tried it on the top of the ladder the other day and as long a I dont extend it to far it seems pretty stable.  Should get a good test shortly if we get away in the van.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not familar with the Ubiquiti kit, just read promising stuff about it, so it is good to hear first hand from someone who uses it, and in a professional capacity (where demands are a lot less forgiving!)

Thinking for a while the best way to mount the radio with flexible options and the awning poles seemed to be logical as I thought I could maybe just use ones I had and double-up their duty. Initially looking for one matching one to my existing ones to cut up for the mount, but at Go Outdoors, saw a pair of 4 pole ones (so 8 altogether) plus guy ropes, for a tenner - which seemed good value to me.
It means I could (if the ethernet cable allows) make the mast twice the height again as shown, but I doubt that would be needed (but happy to be advised otherwise if the case - this part of WiFi technology is brand new to me  )

I still need to mount the support better, and am thinking maybe the towbar flange could be a good secure place? (but that would stop me opening the tailgate when in use).
I know a lot of motorhomes seem to have TV Ariels on a fold-down swivel and that looked like a good option, but wary as don't want to drill into my roof, and would not be that happy leaving the booster outside in the weather, even if it is IP rated for outside use. Could be an otion though to attach and then swivel up each time?

I am still planning a run around the NC500, probably in October now, and think that will be an interesting test of how well this WiFi setup works in the wilds, picking up remote signals, especially where I am expecting mobile data to be near non-existent (hell, I can hardly get it where I live in Scotland, even though I can still see England out back window!)


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

This sounds interesting but won't most if not all the signals be passworded?
G


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2016)

Most are password protected however if you have BT for your broadband or have a family member or friend who has BT Broadband then that automatically opts you in to BT Fon Wifi which is basically internet sharing on a global scale.  For example my router here which is a BT one is accessible (securely) from outside of my house by any passing BT customer so the same applies if I am away in the van and the antenna can find BT Fon routers over much greater distances than your standard laptop or smartphone can.  So if I am wilding or on a CL and there are houses within half a mile or so (or in some cases much further away) chances are one of them will be a BT Fon house so I can share their internet.

It works abroad as well FON is available all over France in the same way as it is here but its SFR Fon over there.  Its a superb system.

As for leaving the antennas outside.  Well they are weather proof. Ideally the network cable you use should be proper shielded outdoor cat 5 cable but for short periods it probably doesnt matter.

The Ubiquiti Antennas I have installed on customer sites are up all year round.   I can connect in remotely to them from anywhere in the world, tweak them, turn them off or on, increase power, change passwords etc.  Did it this morning in a stately home in Teesdale without getting out of bed.  I have one to install this afternoon up in the Dales but I wont be crawling up ladders.  Ill let the Sparky do that.   They do indoor ones as well, look a bit like a smoke alarm. You just install them centrally on an upstairs roof and they will pretty much cover the entire house (And we are talking big houses here).  For the really massive places you may need two or three and of course they have to be cabled back to the routers but they are a better solution than those horrid extenders that go through the ring main which are ok for small places with just one ring main but no good for mansions.


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds good only in not on bt Internet I'm with talk talk. my mate is tho so what would I need from him?
Thanks
G


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2016)

gypo said:


> Sounds good only in not on bt Internet I'm with talk talk. my mate is tho so what would I need from him?
> Thanks
> G



What you will need is his BT wifi user name and password but it depends when they joined.  guide here BT Wi-fi password or username | BT

IF he doesn't know just get him to call BT on 0800 111 4576 or google BT help chat and do it online (this is faster these days then calling).

Test it before you go off and try to use it to make sure its the right one.  I think but I could be wrong you are allowed up to 5 logins at the same time from the same user name and password.


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Many thanks will get on to him
G


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Is there any sort of data usage restriction when your in France for eg?
Thanks again
G


----------



## iampatman (Sep 7, 2016)

gypo said:


> Is there any sort of data usage restriction when your in France for eg?
> Thanks again
> G



Not if you are connected to the SFR Fon network.

Pat


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2016)

gypo said:


> This sounds interesting but won't most if not all the signals be passworded?
> G



Barry has already answered this one in later posts ref BT FON, but another set of signals I am hoping to utilize are the commercially provided Free Hotspots such as McDonalds, Starbucks, and various others that bigger stores often supply, especially in retail parks, but you usually have to go into the store to use.  With this setup, I am expecting (fingers crossed) to be able to use them from inside the van parked up instead


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Not if you are connected to the SFR Fon network.
> 
> Pat



Is there a speed cap on SFR Fon similar to BT FON?
When BT FON first was introduced, I understand that a maximum of 1Mbps (mbps?) was allowed out of the total speed of the HomeHub connection, to allow priority to the HomeHub owner, which makes sense. But as speeds have increased significantly, has that been increased as well?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2016)

barryd said:


> ....
> 
> As for leaving the antennas outside.  Well they are weather proof.* Ideally the network cable you use should be proper shielded outdoor cat 5 cable* but for short periods it probably doesnt matter.
> 
> ....


Barry, with your experience of this, could you recommend a specific supplier?  I have only used (and so got) the typical CAT5 cable used inside.
I have the connectors and tools to make the RJ45s, so is just the cable I need really (but if a fully made one is around same price ....)
maybe 3M for max flexibility.


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Just had a quick look on Internet via phone so can't do a proper search at the mo, limited internet 
The one I looked at was 24v are they all the same?
Any chance of a link to all the tech bits required please?
Thanks
G


----------



## iampatman (Sep 7, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Is there a speed cap on SFR Fon similar to BT FON?
> When BT FON first was introduced, I understand that a maximum of 1Mbps (mbps?) was allowed out of the total speed of the HomeHub connection, to allow priority to the HomeHub owner, which makes sense. But as speeds have increased significantly, has that been increased as well?



I'll stand corrected but I believe that the HomeHub owner has priority over the service and someone using their service from a Motorhome parked up the street would be using any spare capacity there may be.

This is worth a read :

The Definitive Guide to FON and BT WiFi | Motorhome WiFi

Pat


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Is this the booster
LocoM2 Ubiquiti Networks NanoStation M2 (Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2 2.4GHz AirMax, 802.11g/n, 8.5 dBi Antenna, 23 dBm)
And Is this the router? 
AirGateway LR Ubiquiti Networks airGateway (Ubiquiti airGateway LR 2.4GHz 802.11 b/g/n Indoor AP/Bridge, 5 dBi RP-SMA Ant.)
Thanks
G


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2016)

gypo said:


> Is this the booster
> LocoM2 Ubiquiti Networks NanoStation M2 (Ubiquiti NanoStation Loco M2 2.4GHz AirMax, 802.11g/n, 8.5 dBi Antenna, 23 dBm)
> And Is this the router?
> AirGateway LR Ubiquiti Networks airGateway (Ubiquiti airGateway LR 2.4GHz 802.11 b/g/n Indoor AP/Bridge, 5 dBi RP-SMA Ant.)
> ...



Better prices then I paid!
not sure if the M2 includes the POE (Power Over Ethernet) Power Adapter on that link?  I am using a 240AC one via an Inverter, but might look for a 12V DC one.


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it the right ones then? Also is the adapter a basic one that reduces the power to 12v at the output like for eg a phone charger type thing only producing 12v isn't of 5v?
Thanks
G
Edit
Just read the input voltage is 110v not sure how that would work?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2016)

gypo said:


> Is it the right ones then? Also is the adapter a basic one that reduces the power to 12v at the output like for eg a phone charger type thing only producing 12v isn't of 5v?
> Thanks
> G
> Edit
> Just read the input voltage is 110v not sure how that would work?



the two units are the same as the ones I bought, but what is not listed (but _was _included in my M2 package - so maybe it is a standard inclusion) is the POE adapter/injector
this powers the Booster via the ethernet cable. mine is described as a 24V DC one but is powered by 240 AC, so it is a POE adapter with a transformer built in.  
the reference to "EU" in various listings will I am sure mean 230V with EU plug
the WiFi Router clips into the POE Adapter (this link shows the router and how it plugs into the Adapter  - airGateway Ubiquiti Networks airGateway (Ubiquiti airGateway 2.4GHz 802.11 b/g/n WISP Customer AP Wi-Fi Router Solution))
they all seem to refer to 24V, so not sure if there is a 12V option? maybe via a third-party? end of the day, the booster should work with any wi-fi router I would guess, and the only definate thing is that you need a POE Adapter (injector) to provide power and that injector needs to be powered.


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks I'll try do a bit of research.
G


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Can you put a photo up of your power supply please, so I got an idea what they are?
I bet it would run off 12v if you tried it.
Thanks
G


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Barry, with your experience of this, could you recommend a specific supplier?  I have only used (and so got) the typical CAT5 cable used inside.
> I have the connectors and tools to make the RJ45s, so is just the cable I need really (but if a fully made one is around same price ....)
> maybe 3M for max flexibility.



I have been using 4Gon  Just a moment...

The stuff comes from the states I believe and it sometimes hard to get hold of but it is excellent.  There is a useful forum here UniFi Wireless - Ubiquiti Networks Community but the support is generally online via chat

As for the speeds on Fon BT and SFR I have definitely had over 1GB close to the source so not sure how they are limited these day.  I consider a connection of half a gb to 1gb adequate though for my needs and 750m to 1gb is find for streaming (just).


----------



## gypo (Sep 10, 2016)

wildebus said:


> It is indeed . The Loco M2 to be exact.
> 
> I think this is the same unit that Motorhomewifi sell as the iBoost when I looked at their website again (going on appearance, as no details specified for the iBoost)



Is the Motorhomewifi "iBoost" all powered by 12v?
Thanks
G


----------



## wildebus (Sep 10, 2016)

gypo said:


> Is the Motorhomewifi "iBoost" all powered by 12v?
> Thanks
> G



I can't answer that, but the POE adapater I got with my M2 is mains powered only. Has no DC input socket and a 3-pin socket same as you get on laptop PSUs for power.
I did a search for POE injectors on the site you linked to and couldn't find anything that was 12V.


----------



## gypo (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm liking the idea of the m2 other than having to run it via an invertor.
Ive got a 1000w invertor so it wouldn't be a problem just nice to have it all off the 12v if pos.
Thanks for the info again
G


----------



## wildebus (Sep 10, 2016)

gypo said:


> I'm liking the idea of the m2 other than having to run it via an invertor.
> Ive got a 1000w invertor so it wouldn't be a problem just nice to have it all off the 12v if pos.
> Thanks for the info again
> G


If you do find one, please post as I would also prefer that as well.
I was actually hoping when it arrived it would have the option of either, but c'est la vie.

FWIW, it looks like my POE Adapter/Injector (I end up using both terms as they seem to be interchangeable in documentation) supplies 0.5V @ 24V, and on my power monitor, I am drawing just over 1A off the battery, so it is relatively power-hungry I think for a modern and small piece of electronics.


----------



## gypo (Sep 10, 2016)

Strange its 24v tho for such a small piece of kit.
I might try and contact them and see if there are any options power wise.
G


----------



## wildebus (Sep 10, 2016)

Something like this would presumably work if the POE device had a 24V DC input - or you stripped out the AC Transformer part of the "normal" adapter?
DC 9 20V 12V Step UP TO 24V Converter Regulator 5A 120W Power Supply Adapter | eBay - £9 from HK.


----------



## gypo (Sep 10, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Something like this would presumably work if the POE device had a 24V DC input - or you stripped out the AC Transformer part of the "normal" adapter?
> DC 9 20V 12V Step UP TO 24V Converter Regulator 5A 120W Power Supply Adapter | eBay - £9 from HK.



Good find that, What I dont want to do tho is buy all the kit and find that it has to have the invertor to run it.  Illl give them a call on Monday if I get chance (back to work after 2 weeks)  and see what they say.  If as suspected the iBoost is the same thing re-branded and runs on 12v then this should be able to?
G


----------



## TJBi (Sep 10, 2016)

gypo said:


> Is the Motorhomewifi "iBoost" all powered by 12v?
> Thanks
> G



Yes.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 10, 2016)

wildebus said:


> <snip> I rigged up a temporary mast support from a cut section of Awning Pole and tywrapped to my roof baset:
> 
> Then tywrapped the unit to another Awning Pole which can drop into the support
> 
> ...



Worth bearing in mind that sometimes one can find a good signal and have it "associated" (MHW iBoost terminology) but not achieve "handshaking" with the remote router (no Tx/Rx rate, or only one of them).  This can sometimes be resolved by reducing rather than increasing the height of your aerial, for example to achieve line of sight beneath tree foliage.

Tom


----------



## wildebus (Sep 10, 2016)

gypo said:


> Good find that, What I dont want to do tho is buy all the kit and find that it has to have the invertor to run it.  Illl give them a call on Monday if I get chance (back to work after 2 weeks)  and see what they say.  If as suspected the iBoost is the same thing re-branded and runs on 12v then this should be able to?
> G


I would expect so (ref your last point). I would expect someone must make a vehicle-friendly POE adapter? Maybe the iBoost one is a POE adapter with built-in DC-DC converter?

While I _would _prefer a 12V solution, the inverter doesn't make any real difference to the power consumption (I know others have different opinions, and that is fine, but this is mine) and I do have a nice way to turn off the inverter very easily as well remotely so it is no hassle in that respect either.


----------



## barryd (Sep 10, 2016)

The iBoost I have has a 12v cig adaptor to power the router and POE box so there must be 12v POE boxes out there.

Perhaps this is why Addie from Motorhomewifi cornered the market and put such a good package together.


----------



## StevenJ (Sep 10, 2016)

Couple of years ago I bought a yagi aerial with "built in" booster (it's actually strapped with velcro to it). It just plugs straight in to the usb port of my laptop, no extra power required.

at danets, we enhance your wireless experience: YAGI WiFi antenna       think I got it from solwise but they don't seem to have them now.

I just use a usb extension cable (no good in heavy rain (another job to sort out )) and pop it on the roof on it's tripod. 

If I wish to use my tablet I just plug my wifi repeater in although that does require a power source.

I had no problem with hotspots and FON whilst in Scotland.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Sep 10, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Lots of people here are fans of the THREE data sims, which give 12GB over 12 Months, but I need more data then that for my requirements
> I have a phone package that offers 16GB a month on BT Mobile.  This uses the EE Network, but I have found coverage a bit too patchy on mobile networks and want to cover more bases for connectivity, so decided to install a Mobile WiFi setup to allow me to use local Free hotspots, BT Fon networks and other accessible systems such as McD's, Starbucks, O2, etc without having to go into the premises or park up outside someones house
> 
> The problem is that the amount of accessible wi-fi networks picked up by your average iPad network card is pretty small I find.
> ...





So does this give you totally free wi-fi? Surely most wlans are password protected, or does it decode them or bypass the security?


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 10, 2016)

A polite request ...

Please try to avoid quoting threads with lots of images. This can be really irksome if you are using a low speed or expensive data connection.

Thanks


----------



## wildebus (Sep 10, 2016)

pheasantplucker said:


> So does this give you totally free wi-fi? Surely most wlans are password protected, or does it decode them or bypass the security?



Short answer is yes and no
Full answer is in the thread.


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 11, 2016)

StevenJ said:


> Couple of years ago I bought a yagi aerial with "built in" booster (it's actually strapped with velcro to it). It just plugs straight in to the usb port of my laptop, no extra power required.
> 
> at danets, we enhance your wireless experience: YAGI WiFi antenna       think I got it from solwise but they don't seem to have them now.
> 
> ...



Looks like the same thing is available through Ebay and Amazon 

Watching this thread with interest as I've been after some sort of signal boosting receiver type aerial thingy. Trying to understand the "techy" bits.... sorry if it's a dumb question but why does Wildebus's one have ethernet cable and the (Steve's link)Turbotenna usb - is that just ethernet cable with a usb plug attached?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Looks like the same thing is available through Ebay and Amazon
> 
> Watching this thread with interest as I've been after some sort of signal boosting receiver type aerial thingy. Trying to understand the "techy" bits.... sorry if it's a dumb question but why does Wildebus's one have ethernet cable and the (Steve's link)Turbotenna usb - is that just ethernet cable with a usb plug attached?



The USB option will plug into a laptop and that device is then on a network.
My booster plugs into a WiFi Router and that broadcasts so I can use any device via WiFi.
You could think of it same as in the original days of broadband, where you would have a USB "Router" for one device, but could pay extra for a WiFi capable one if you wanted.
Nowadays with phones and tablets, the WiFi option is much more flexible, but I think Steve mentioned he _can_ plug into router to get wifi capability?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2016)

You have your location as North East England? Whereabouts? I am just over the border and depending on locations, you can have a look at my setup if you are considering similar?


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks, am in Sunderland area. I wouldn't be able to use your set up unless on EHU as we don't have inverter or solar panels, and I think you said it was quite power hungry?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Thanks, am in Sunderland area. I wouldn't be able to use your set up unless on EHU as we don't have inverter or solar panels, and I think you said it was quite power hungry?


Just over 1A an hour in use. So not _very_ power hungry, but just a little more then I would have expected.

1A is 12W. To put into context, a 12V TV might draw say 30W, a standard non-LED courtesy door light will be 5 or 12W and a set of LED roof lights between 5 and 15W.


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 11, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Just over 1A an hour in use. So not _very_ power hungry, but just a little more then I would have expected.
> 
> 1A is 12W. To put into context, a 12V TV might draw say 30W, a standard non-LED courtesy door light will be 5 or 12W and a set of LED roof lights between 5 and 15W.



Ah, thanks - that is very helpful.


----------



## StevenJ (Sep 11, 2016)

wildebus said:


> I think Steve mentioned he _can_ plug into router to get wifi capability?



To use my wifi repeater I still need to use my laptop to configure it , so there is some faffing about , given the choice available now I may not have chosen this option , but it is still a viable option if you have a limited power source. Also it's very quick to set up at a maccies , plug antenna into laptop and jump straight on their wifi without the need to go sit inside.


----------



## barryd (Sep 14, 2016)

Been using my iBoost from www.motorhomewifi.com for the first time on a cl where we will be for at least three weeks.  Have to say it's excellent and was a doddle to get working.  Bt wifi fon is about four hundred metres away and I'm getting 2.8mb down 500k up.  More than enough for streaming etc

Much prefer it over the old USB one as we have three devices in the van now.  It's great that people are putting their own solutions together but if your not technical and want hassle free I would highly recommend the iBoost.


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 14, 2016)

Came across this in the course of my research - thought it was helpful for newbies like me.

WiFi Antennas | Selecting a WiFi antenna


----------



## gypo (Sep 14, 2016)

Managed to be an iboost off eBay £120 delivered 
Bit for than the setup originally posted here but all 12v and hopefully hassle free.
G


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 14, 2016)

Would this do what you want, Wildebus?

Solwise - 12v to 24v DC/DC converter


----------



## wildebus (Sep 14, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Would this do what you want, Wildebus?
> 
> Solwise - 12v to 24v DC/DC converter



Hi, it would, and thanks for posting.
The power consumption quoted is seriously high though.... 84W is a lot of power if that is what it is really using! 
Not sure why that would be so high, or if it is a maximum output rating and not an typical actual one?


----------



## gypo (Sep 15, 2016)

Took delivery of the iboost today, I managed to get a secondhand one off eBay, tried it in the van outside the house and picked up about 10-15 signals no problem.
Looking forward to trying it in the wild,
G


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 15, 2016)

Good to hear - I've bittten the bullet and purchased the iboost too. In the end, cobbling one together was getting too complicated (for me) so I've gone for the more expensive plug and play option.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 15, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Good to hear - I've bittten the bullet and purchased the iboost too. In the end, cobbling one together was getting too complicated (for me) so I've gone for the more expensive plug and play option.



Not sure of the "cobbling one together" description  putting three products that are designed to work together and from the same company ....

Anyway, I would be interested to see the setup process of the iBoost and how you select the chosen network


----------



## gypo (Sep 15, 2016)

Only reason I went for iboost was the 12v option, I didn't want to be using the invertor.
The instructions for the iboost are in a 4 page booklet, easy enough to follow.
Basically switch it on, lol for the signal on your phone/tablet.
The router has a password printed on it you use that to log into the router.
You then open a web page, type in te IP address provided in the booklet, you are then looking at the iboost interface,
You then pretty much just select a network 
G


----------



## wildebus (Sep 15, 2016)

gypo said:


> Only reason I went for iboost was the 12v option, I didn't want to be using the invertor.
> The instructions for the iboost are in a 4 page booklet, easy enough to follow.
> Basically switch it on, lol for the signal on your phone/tablet.
> The router has a password printed on it you use that to log into the router.
> ...



Cheers.
It sounds like the initial setup routine has already been done for you with the iBoost system as once I set mine up for the first time, I only have to do exactly what you describe 
Out of interest, is the IP Address given in the booklet 192.168.2.1 ?


----------



## iampatman (Sep 15, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Out of interest, is the IP Address given in the booklet 192.168.2.1 ?



Yes it is,

Pat


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 15, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Not sure of the "cobbling one together" description  putting three products that are designed to work together and from the same company ....
> 
> Anyway, I would be interested to see the setup process of the iBoost and how you select the chosen network



Sorry, didn't mean it to offensive at all - it's just a reflection of my lack of knowledge about what I would be buying and whether I'd get them to work once I had them. Having said that, once I'd found that 12v/24v inverter thingy, I was very tempted to buy the same things as you have and see if I could sort it all out. (Would have saved me £40, I think... plus I'd have already had a mains adapter which iboost want a tenner to supply). 
Also, although I'd fancy my chances at the set up, my husband wouldn't have a clue!!! :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## wildebus (Sep 15, 2016)

ScamperVan said:


> Sorry, didn't mean it to offensive at all - it's just a reflection of my lack of knowledge about what I would be buying and whether I'd get them to work once I had them. Having said that, once I'd found that 12v/24v inverter thingy, I was very tempted to buy the same things as you have and see if I could sort it all out. (Would have saved me £40, I think... plus I'd have already had a mains adapter which iboost want a tenner to supply).
> Also, although I'd fancy my chances at the set up, my husband wouldn't have a clue!!! :lol-049::lol-049:


No offense taken 
There are pros and cons to all approaches.  I know someone who would benefit from mobile wi-fi, but there is no way on earth I would recommend he bought just what I bought and tried to set it up as it would be flying out the window 10 minutes later as he hates setting up anything IT related. The ready-to-go iBoost would be a challenge for him 
I would be very interested to see their 12V POE adapter when you get it.

As it happens, I found an old wifi router which has a 240V to 12V DC adapter in a box, so could have used that, but would still need to get a POE adapter to make it worth doing.
I have a feeling that even using my inverter I will still be running as effeciently as the 12V adapters,  but always good to have options :cheers:


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 15, 2016)

Coincidentally I dug out an old netgear router and found the same. But I think it's so old it's probably only capable of 54mbps and, as you say, the Ethernet antenna bit needs 24v - have i understood that correctly?


----------



## ashbyspannerman (Sep 15, 2016)

Is this any good? it doesn't say what voltage it needs but you can clearly see there is a dc in socket on it!

Trendnet TPE-113GI - Gigabit Power Over Ethernet - (POE) Injector | eBay


----------



## wildebus (Sep 15, 2016)

ashbyspannerman said:


> Is this any good? it doesn't say what voltage it needs but you can clearly see there is a dc in socket on it!
> 
> Trendnet TPE-113GI - Gigabit Power Over Ethernet - (POE) Injector | eBay


Interesting find.
Looking at other sellers of the same came up eventually with this:
100V AC to 240V AC
Output Voltage	48V DC

These POE Injectors all seem to demand a high DC voltage.
This is why I am intrigued to see what MotorhomeWiFi supply. Is it a genuine 12V POE Injector, or is it a "normal" injector plus a DC-DC converter? If so, no real advantage over an inverter (unless you don't have an inverter installed of course  ).  

The unit I have also seems to be the lowest power rating compared to all the others found. E.g the one above is 18W, mine is 12W.  So on that basis, I am actually starting to get less interested in others as a eay to save power.


----------



## gypo (Sep 15, 2016)

Ip addy on mine is,
Http://10.20.30.40
G


----------



## iampatman (Sep 16, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Yes it is,
> 
> Pat



My mistake!! In fact it's 10.20.30.40 as someone else has pointed out.

Pat


----------



## wildebus (Sep 16, 2016)

iampatman said:


> My mistake!! In fact it's 10.20.30.40 as someone else has pointed out.
> 
> Pat


Ah. I was just curious if they used the Ubiquiti defaults (I am still assuming it is a rebadged NanoStation M2 looking at the pictures).
But of course, when setting up, can use any IP addresses, although the 192. and 10. are those usually used for private networks.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 16, 2016)

hairydog said:


> There is no need to use an expensive POE injector. All POE does is carry power down unused wires in the network cable. The one I have cost just a couple of quid. Search for eBay item 271510627521
> 
> You can get them cheaper, but I wanted one from the UK to save time.


Hence the " Power over Ethernet" name 
What voltage range can you feed them? There is no info in there other then plug size. Is sending 12V adequate to power a Booster?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 16, 2016)

Someone asked a few posts back for a picture of the POE adapter that I was using.

This is a photo of the three key items I got from Ubiquiti.





So there is :
1) the actual radio/booster/receiver at the top - the white rectangular box
2) the POE injector + 3) the Wi-Fi router below that.
I have left the mains lead and plug in the photo for size comparisions.

The POE injector comes automatically with the Booster so I guess could be considered a 'no-cost option' to use.  As can be seen, it is mains powered and is a neat little device. For mobile use, a DC in injector would probably be the ideal, but as I have a remotely controlled inverter and available sockets, it doesn't bother me that much (and it was free of course).  Plus I do like the neatness and compactness of this unit.
And especially so when married up to the matching Wi-Fi router. This is a photo of the injector and the router seperated.




The way the router takes its own power from the injector via POE is very nice, and then replicates the POE and secondary LAN ports of the injector as well is good. 
I elected for the LR (Long Range) router, which had the external aerial which look enormous in the photo due to the very compact size of the router itself. The standard Wi-Fi router just has an internal aerial.
I try to minimize product size where I can whilst trying not to compromise on them, and I reckon this Ubiquiti items meet that criteria. Not seen any DC POE injectors that look as good as this and that would also be enough to drive the router, so decide to stick with the AC option as the one slight downside is outweighed by the good stuff


----------



## gypo (Sep 16, 2016)

Parked up at Newport sands trying the iboost for the first time in the fields so to speak, connected to btphone, working a treat 
G


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 22, 2017)

wildebus said:


> I think this is the same unit that Motorhomewifi sell as the iBoost when I looked at their website again (going on appearance, as no details specified for the iBoost)



It is indeed the same unit and for your information the M2 will work on 12 volts, if you use a Netgear router with it they are also 12 volt (some are 9 or 5v, so check first) then you can use this setup without EHU.

Kind regards,
Del


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Can someone with the motorhome wifi stuff put up some pictures of the 12V bit?


----------



## bazzybabes (Jan 22, 2017)

st3v3 said:


> Can someone with the motorhome wifi stuff put up some pictures of the 12V bit?



Hi steve, do you mean pics of the iBoost Pro D8 12 volt bit?. . . and a link to the products . . . please!


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 22, 2017)

You will need a POE adapter and a 12v adapter
You will also need a second 12v adapter for your 12v router, alternatively you could try one of these

Regards,
Del


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 24, 2017)

I came a cross this router, it's 12v and you can use the USB port for a 3G/4G dongle so you can get a connection when there's no wifi available (assuming you have a mobile signal).
It costs £35.00 at PCWorld

Regards,
Del


----------



## johnnymac (Feb 24, 2017)

*WiFi not Mifi*

Hi,
Did you manage to get it to run on 12 volts? The reason I ask is that I used the same components as you on my motorhome. After the initial set up you can separate the Loco M2 POE from the LR AirGateway Router and to the male fitting on the airgateway you fit this ESUMIC® Passive Power over Ethernet PoE Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics in the Amazon photo the top one. Then buy one of these, or you may already have one COCAR Car Cigarette Lighter Power Adapter to DC 2.1mm Plug 12V/24V Spring Extension Cable for Car Rear View CCTV Monitors Or Motor Device: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike and plug it in. I only did this job today and I'm glad to say it works perfectly. I can now log into the Loco M2 using my phone, tablet etc. and I don't need the POE which came with the Loco M2 anymore. Hope this helps you or someone else.
Best Regards


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Apr 27, 2017)

This looks like a good router to use. 

GLI Mini Travel Router GL-AR300M with 2dbi external antenna, WiFi Converter, OpenWrt Pre-installed, Repeater Bridge, 300Mbps High Performance, 128MB Nand flash, 128MB RAM, OpenVPN, Tor Compatible: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Need a normal aerial though, not a poe nanostation


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Apr 27, 2017)

johnnymac said:


> Hi,
> Did you manage to get it to run on 12 volts? The reason I ask is that I used the same components as you on my motorhome. After the initial set up you can separate the Loco M2 POE from the LR AirGateway Router and to the male fitting on the airgateway you fit this ESUMIC® Passive Power over Ethernet PoE Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics in the Amazon photo the top one. Then buy one of these, or you may already have one COCAR Car Cigarette Lighter Power Adapter to DC 2.1mm Plug 12V/24V Spring Extension Cable for Car Rear View CCTV Monitors Or Motor Device: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike and plug it in. I only did this job today and I'm glad to say it works perfectly. I can now log into the Loco M2 using my phone, tablet etc. and I don't need the POE which came with the Loco M2 anymore. Hope this helps you or someone else.
> Best Regards



Hi Johnny. Are you saying it doesn't need 24v, but can run on 12v? I don't see how that's possible. The specs of both the router and nanostation say input voltage 24v.

Edit: To answer my question it seems a lot of ubiquiti stuff runs on 12v too 12V POE possible? | Ubiquiti Networks Community


----------



## wildebus (Apr 29, 2018)

Updated initial post to correct photo links.

Just a comment ref using the POE adapter on DC..... I didn't look into this back much when I first posted this thread, and as I will be having 24/7 AC available due to my Domestic Fridge installation, I won't have any need to move from AC to DC for the wi-fi setup, so cannot add anything on that particular part of the subject.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 29, 2018)

deleted content as realised it is an old thread


----------



## wildebus (Apr 29, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> deleted content as realised it is an old thread


can still post comments and questions on old threads


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Apr 30, 2018)

wildebus said:


> can still post comments and questions on old threads



Thank you for posting the update on the old thread as i probably would not have found it otherwise.

This is exactly what i need to do but do not understand it at all yet. 

I will go through the old posts and try to sketch out what goes where and how they fit together next


----------

